
The last reactor at Three Mile Island is shutting down - jimschley
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2019/05/the-last-reactor-at-three-mile-island-is-shutting-down/
======
ncmncm
It is not widely reported that the large amount of radioactive krypton gas
"vented" from TMI was much heavier than air, so it just flowed invisibly
downhill and pooled at the next dam downstream. The hundreds who developed
cancer and other fatal illnesses are never reported as casualties of the TMI
meltdown. They're just "people who got sick". This is usual practice around US
pollution events.

